# 26x1.75 Tires For Schwinn?



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2016)

B.F. Goodrich 26x1.75 tires for Schwinn S-7 rims.


 



???


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 5, 2016)

Are those yours?


Note the last paragraph where it states their tire is a true 1.75" tire.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 5, 2016)

They were mine, sold to a Caber awhile back who I believe has them on a Corvette. I found the pics on an older laptop of mine.

I saw that lit posted in the 26x 1 3/4 thread above when I posted tonight. That's the first lit I've noticed with Schwinn referencing 1.75 tires. And these are the only tires I've seen marked as such.

Not sure if they were original or older repops from Coker twenty years ago. Did not say made in USA on them.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 5, 2016)

Here's a pair of Tornado tires and it seems Schwinn used the 1-3/4 marking on their tires even though they use the decimal sizing in the early literature, which I've seen as late as in a 1961 spec.


----------



## spoker (Apr 6, 2016)

i dont recall the name but didnt schwinn offer a 26by1.75 to fix non schwinns?


----------



## rhenning (Apr 6, 2016)

The standard for Schwinn middleweights was 26 x 1 3/4.  From another discussion there were 26 x 1.75 tires made but they were for use by dealers who repaired other brands of middleweight bikes.  I suspect the catalog reference was made by someone who had no idea what he or she was talking about.  The 2 tire sizes are different.  If you measure the tires I suspect you will find the bead seat diameter is different between 1 3/4s and 1.75s.  Roger


----------



## Intense One (Apr 6, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> B.F. Goodrich 26x1.75 tires for Schwinn S-7 rims.View attachment 302559 View attachment 302551
> 
> ???



Interesting


----------



## spoker (Apr 6, 2016)

i think the schwinn tires for other bikes were called superiors,like i said im not sure of the name


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 6, 2016)

rhenning said:


> The standard for Schwinn middleweights was 26 x 1 3/4.  From another discussion there were 26 x 1.75 tires made but they were for use by dealers who repaired other brands of middleweight bikes.  I suspect the catalog reference was made by someone who had no idea what he or she was talking about.  The 2 tire sizes are different.  If you measure the tires I suspect you will find the bead seat diameter is different between 1 3/4s and 1.75s.  Roger




I know the two tire sizes are different.  The question is why are these tires marked 1.75 and for a Schwinn S-7 rim.  The bead diameter is the same as a 1 3/4 tire. They are now on a Schwinn as I stated in the original post. The catalog reference is interesting but these tires are real and marked contrary to what I've previously seen.
Does anyone have a vintage pair of BF Goodrich 1 3/4 tires?


----------



## rhenning (Apr 6, 2016)

I used to have such a bike.  It was a men's 1958 Corvette but it had a BFG head badge and was sold at a BFG dealer.  Roger


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 6, 2016)

As to why the are marked both 1.75 and S-7, guessing those were early tires, mid 1950s. The early middleweight catalogs indicate 1.75 tires as well as S-7 rims.  The 1 3/4 marking was likely created soon thereafter to reduce the confusion about tire sizes. 
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 6, 2016)

Greenephantom, could be that they're early tires. But I don't think they were that old. They were tan on the inside and the outer casing seemed almost more plastic like than rubbery. 
That would of made them fifty years old when I got them and I just had the feeling they were only about ten years old then. 

I'd like to see some others of known 50's vintage before I'd say they were that old.


----------



## Jaypem (Apr 6, 2016)

Repop ? I'd love to get a couple sets of those... Repop or original


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 12, 2017)

Another pair that are well used showed up in the for sale section. They have the same markings.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b-f-goodrich-silvertown-tires-s-7.117524/


----------

